# Interesting Hypnosis Article in Scientific American



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

http://www.sciam.com/2001/0701issue/0701nash.html Perhaps the most interesting part is that IBS was mentioned as roughly the 3rd condition most likely of being treatable with hypnosis.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Thanks Steve, that was really good, thanks for posting it.Did you read Dr Palsson's article on this for IBS. http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/hypnosis.htm I am gonna post this on the discussion forum thanks.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

